# Mac Mini Spontaneous reboot after 112 days :(



## trev (Oct 7, 2017)

Late 2009 Mac Mini

FreeBSD shadow 10.3-STABLE FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #7 r317754: Sat Jun 17 16:25:50 AEST 2017     shadow:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MACMINI  amd64

The machine is used as a mail server (sendmail), web server (apache 2.4) and desktop.


```
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabled
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel:
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel:
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: fault virtual address    = 0x20
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: fault code               = supervisor read data, page not present
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: instruction pointer      = 0x20:0xffffffff8050691a
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: stack pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe0227ec7550
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: frame pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe0227ec7580
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: code segment             = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: processor eflags = resume, IOPL = 0
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: current process          = 23562 (find)
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: trap number              = 12
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: panic: page fault
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: cpuid = 1
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #0 0xffffffff804f1590 at kdb_backtrace+0x60
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #1 0xffffffff804b28e6 at vpanic+0x126
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #2 0xffffffff804b27b3 at panic+0x43
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #3 0xffffffff8071701d at trap_fatal+0x35d
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #4 0xffffffff80717338 at trap_pfault+0x308
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #5 0xffffffff8071697a at trap+0x47a
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #6 0xffffffff806fc02c at calltrap+0x8
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #7 0xffffffff8049cb60 at __mtx_unlock_sleep+0x60
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #8 0xffffffff8054856c at getnewbuf+0x49c
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #9 0xffffffff805457b1 at getblk+0x561
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #10 0xffffffff8054630d at breadn_flags+0x2d
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #11 0xffffffff806b28aa at ffs_blkatoff+0x8a
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #12 0xffffffff806c5f62 at ufs_readdir+0x152
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #13 0xffffffff807a7417 at VOP_READDIR_APV+0xa7
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #14 0xffffffff8056c78a at kern_getdirentries+0x1fa
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #15 0xffffffff8056c568 at sys_getdirentries+0x28
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #16 0xffffffff80717a52 at amd64_syscall+0x452
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: #17 0xffffffff806fc31b at Xfast_syscall+0xfb
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: Uptime: 112d9h6m37s
Oct  8 03:02:36 shadow kernel: Dumping 1134 out of 7897 MB:..2%..12%..22%..32%..41%..51%..61%..71%..81%..91%Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
```

Does the above suggest any ideas as to the cause? 

(The original hard disk was replaced back in May with a new Seagate 1TB ST1000LX after it began failing and caused file system panics.)


----------

